# TM Tour Burner for $130



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Golf Galaxy and Dick's Sporting Goods is running a sale on the TaylorMade Tour Burner for $129.98. I picked one up today online, should have it Wed. or Thursday. Have seen mostly positive reviews on this driver, I was going to pick up a 2007 Burner but saw this and the Tour Burner won the debate going on in my head. 

Sounds like it tends to launch higher, so went with the 9.5 degree vs. the 10.5 I was going to switch too. Currently use a 9.5 but would like to get the ball up a little higher. Also went with the stiff flex shaft. Can't wait to get it and get out to the range to bang some balls!

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

can you give us a reveiw please once you've used it for a little while. Thanks


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> can you give us a reveiw please once you've used it for a little while. Thanks


Yeah, no problem. 

Buck


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I think this driver will be in my bag for quite a while. Been out to the range with it once, and hit one round with it. To this point I've been extremely happy with it. It's the Tour Burner with stiff shaft (stock) and 9.5 degree loft. Seems to be a mid launching driver, however the thing I like is I can drive it low, mid, or high depending on the situation. Some say it has a closed face vs. the TP which is open faced, to me it seems to be very square. The only time I've had a fade with it is if my swing is off, otherwise everything has been straight. Haven't tried working it yet as I've been playing with it to find the sweet spot. It has added distance to my drives, I'm not going to lie and say it's getting me 300yds every drive. I've hit a few drives on the screws and yes, it will get me out 20yds more. The biggest thing I've noticed is when I miss the sweet spot I still get a decent drive (more than my other driver) and it's still playable vs. being extreme right or left. 

I'm assuming the more I hit this driver the better I'll be with it, as that's been the case with any driver I've played. But so far I'm very happy with this driver and can't wait to get out again with it.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool sounds like you've found the driver for you thanks for the reveiw


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

got out for another 18 this morning (Friday A.M.). This Tour Burner is going to be in my bag for a loooong time. Today I played a course that I normally play, and the first time out there with this driver. I was consistantly 20-40yds further than I normally am, and in the fairway every time. Also bombed one 308yds today, which is very long for me. Two birdies were the direct result of me being able to hit driver, lob wedge, into the green. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, the more I play this driver the more comfortable I'm getting with it and the more I'm loving it. 

Buck


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's awesome up north, There's nothing like being comfortable with a club. For me it's my 5 Iron, I hit that club great. Glad to hear that your gettin out, Might just have to make a trip your way for a round! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats great up north now to find my dream driver


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> That's awesome up north, There's nothing like being comfortable with a club. For me it's my 5 Iron, I hit that club great. Glad to hear that your gettin out, Might just have to make a trip your way for a round! C/C


I think we should pack up the clubs in January and head across the pond to visit Surtees for a little golf...:headbang:

Yeah, if you ever get over this way let me know. The Bemidji Town & Country Club is 3 miles down the road from me. I don't golf there a ton as they think they're pretty elite and price it as such.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like that idea Buck. I know what you mean about the elite courses i dont normally play them either but they are normally great courses too. something special to play on from time to time.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My most frequest golf partner uses one of the Burner Draw drivers. I have to manipulate it a bit to hit it straight, but it's one of the best feeling drivers I ever hit.

So, last week, we made the trek to Golfsmith 30 miles north of here... trade-ins in hand... some junk clubs of absolutely no use.

Half hour later, he had some new wedges and I had one of the Burner drivers, but the regular version, not the Draw. It's 10.5 degrees loft, regular shaft, feels just as sweet as his does and I hit it for the first time yesterday. Combinations of swingweight, overall weight, shaft characteristics and cluhead structure seem to be a great fit for me, so other than my Cobra and Titleist drivers, which will be kept as spares or to match sets, the TM seems to be the best fit for me so far.

I wasn't so much longer with it, maybe not at all, but control was amazing and at my level, that's MUCH more desired these days. Anything 240-250 in the fairway is fine with me. At 60, that's the best I can do until I lose some weight.

Oh... $59 after trades of a hybrid and 2 old putters.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pick up Dennis you have to love junk clubs for trade-in.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

the way you guys all love this driver i think I'll have to get my hands on one for a try.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Anything 240-250 in the fairway is fine with me. At 60, that's the best I can do until I lose some weight.

Okay Dennis since you brought up drivers I going to ask you and anyone else who reads this if you have tried the HAMMER as advertised on television or is that just more hype?:dunno:

I've been watching my weight...yup its up.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The HAMMER sorry Bob must be a US thing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> The HAMMER sorry Bob must be a US thing.


I'm sure it is. this guy slams the ball some ridiculous distance lets say 1.5km with this areodynamically design driver, look it up. I'm going to because I can't remember how far he hits it and what the average golfer is suppose to get with it


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The way I look at infomercials for products lacking a name brand is, if it's so great, why aren't the tour pros using it?

The Hammer is a driver that's got a triangular shaped face. Some guy named Hamm, who was supposedly a long drive champion, touts it in some infomercials on the Golf Channel.

I find it hard to take seriously, listening to him scream like a Karate master when he swings a golf club...

Not for me...


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe it requires you to scream like a K/M to get it to work! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> The way I look at infomercials for products lacking a name brand is, if it's so great, why aren't the tour pros using it?
> 
> The Hammer is a driver that's got a triangular shaped face. Some guy named Hamm, who was supposedly a long drive champion, touts it in some infomercials on the Golf Channel.
> 
> ...


Good point...do you think he putts like he drives????


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Maybe it requires you to scream like a K/M to get it to work! C/C


I thought his shorts were just too tight.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

He's the guy that screams in the hole from the tee off on a par 5!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

You've seen me tee off on a par 5? C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no i was talking about my own mad skills!


----------

